# 2000 John Deere 220A Price



## wspray (Jul 23, 2018)

What would be a good price for this year and model? Found a couple used and want to get some feed back before I pull the trigger on one.

thanks


----------



## wspray (Jul 23, 2018)

Bump: $275 too much or good deal?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

wspray said:


> Bump: $275 too much or good deal?


Pictures would give people a better idea of if it's a good deal or not.


----------



## wspray (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Doesn't look to bad. I'm not a JD expert though. It is close to 20 years old I believe.

Comes with catcher :thumbup: 
No transport wheels. 
Hard to see the reel and how much life it has left.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Local pick up? If so, I think it is a good deal. The reel looks to be 11 blade. It looks clean.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I found it. He has 3 at that price, so you could get to pick.


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

I paid a lot more than that for my 220A and that one looks like it's in better shape. It's a good machine, runs just like the newer ones (I don't think they changed _that_ much until the SL models, but I'm also probably wrong on that). A lot of convenience and/or cosmetic upgrades like the knobs to change reel-to-bedknife instead of the T-handles, etc., but the machine runs and cuts just as well. Parts haven't been an issue from my local JD golf dealer and I even replaced that shield over the reel (sucker was pricey), but they had no problems sourcing it.

If it's a local pickup and you don't mind and older piece of equipment, I would make an offer and run with it. I'm a proud 220A owner, so you probably shouldn't listen to my biased opinion anyway. :lol:



Honestly though, if the age worries you at all, there are tons of the newer models out there for sale, including the E model hybrid mowers. Just do what feels right to you!


----------

